# Oh No! Presentation in my class...



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Today we discussed a presentation that everyone is required to make in one of my morning classes. We signed up for different topics, and I ended up being the only one who signed up for mine. At first I was glad, because that means no group meetings to stress out about, no getting D in an aquaintance-classmate's home!But now I'm freaking out. This is the class I have to leave most often because of D, because it's early in the morning. I have to stand up in front of the class all alone for a half hour and give a presentation. At least if I had group members, I could tell them I feel nauseated and if I had to run out, they could pick up my cue cards for me and carry on or something. But I can't run out on a presentation when I'm the only one! This professor is the one who was least understanding in the beginning of the semester about my IBS...Sigh. I just had to vent. I know I have to do this, but I'm scared...


----------



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

hey, I feel for you. I've had to do two presentations this semester and one last semester. I've been lucky this semester and although my classes are in the morning I can usually get my D over with b4 I get to class. I find that standing for a presentation actually helps, I don't know why, maybe relieving some pressure. I'm sure even ppl that don't have IbS will be nervous for a presentation and probably everyone would just think you were nervous and vomitting if you had to run to the bathroom. I totally understand your stressing out though, I have done the same and I definitely felt sick last semester during my presentation. do you have to talk in front of a large class or small one? sorry I don't really have any good advice except to try to stay calm (due to the vicious cycle that is IBS) but I'm sure you already knew that. Good luck with you presentation. If you find something that works let me know, as I have another couple presentations coming up.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

The only way I can get through a presentation is with a shot or two of vodka. Not ideal, but it relieves my anxiety enough for me to focus and talk. If your hands shake a lot, Propranalol is a good anti-anxiety med to stop it.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

hahaha I'd be afraid of that... I was a huge lightweight before my IBS, but now that I'm taking several medicines that basically intensify the effects of drinking and make me sleepy when I do, I'm basically gone after just two drinks. LOL


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

I had to give a short presentation in front of my class last week. Luckily IBS wasn't really a worry for me, but I was just plain nervous. I ended up getting a B+ (I got marks taken off simply because she said I looked shaky!) but quite a few of my classmates told me that it was very good







How long does your presentation have to go for? Do you have any anti-diarrhea medications you can take?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

My presentation will go for about 40 minutes, I think. Yikes! I can take Immodium I know, but sometimes it takes a while to work, and I'm sure being all nervous up there is NOT going to help. It's this Tuesday. I can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn mine only went for four minutes. But mine was more like a speech than a presentation.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I did it! Without having to rush to the bathroom







My gut hated me all morning, no doubt because of the stress. Just thinking about my presentation last night got me feeling awful. And in the beginning of class, he used like 20 minutes to talk about other random #### and the whole time I kept thinking "I have to go to the bathroom NOW!" and I was so stressed out. -but- once I got up there and started doing my presentation, I was a lot better. I had a time limit I was trying hard to stay under, so talking fast and focusing on paraphrasing things (since my time limit ended up being shorter than I had practiced!) kept my mind preoccupied and I didn't think about my IBS once I got started. I even got applause (which I am sure I would not have gotten if I had crapped myself right there)Of course, I couldn't have done it without my good friends Imodium, Bentyl, and not eating all morning.yay!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to have to give a lot of presentations, both in college and on the job.(I'm retired now, but I remember how it felt.) Immodium is a big help. And sometimes when you're focused on your subject matter, you tend to relax and things work out. I'm so glad it went well for you.


----------

